# Payslips and bank statements



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

How many months worth of bank statements and payslips would I the sponsor need to provide my husband with for a category A(salaried for more than 6 months) (spouse visa)?

Is a land registry document necessary if ill be staying with my parents we have four rooms(3 bedrooms and a large living/dining room) in total and there will be 5 people living in the house when my husband comes over?

thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> How many months worth of bank statements and payslips would I the sponsor need to provide my husband with for a category A(salaried for more than 6 months) (spouse visa)?


At least 6 months. You can provide 7 if there is some overlap on payslips (end of month or beginning of month).



> Is a land registry document necessary if ill be staying with my parents we have four rooms(3 bedrooms and a large living/dining room) in total and there will be 5 people living in the house when my husband comes over?
> 
> thanks


It isn't required, but we recommend getting it done when you are living/renting from friends or family rather than a letting agency or landlord.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

do you know where i can get this from?
thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> do you know where i can get this from?
> thanks


Call up your local council, ask for the housing department (if they have one) and ask for a housing report for immigration purposes. Some councils will know what you mean, others will have no idea. Give them a shot. 

Basic idea is to have a report detailing the number of liveable bedrooms, their size, etc, to show that there is no risk of overcrowding.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Can My father just write a letter detailing all of this?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> Can My father just write a letter detailing all of this?


Ultimately it is your decision. You can include a detailed letter regarding size the house, rooms, etc with photographs. Or you can get an official report done. It isn't something that is listed on the UKBA guidance for documents, however, it is something we recommend getting done when you aren't renting from an 'official' source. Again, it is your call.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks...


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does my(sponsor) passport copy and birth certifcate need to be certified by a lawyer?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> Does my(sponsor) passport copy and birth certifcate need to be certified by a lawyer?


Nope! Thankfully you don't need to worry about that. You have a UK passport, so they can look up your information in their system if they are concerned.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

great..... 
Is there an available check list for all the documents that Ill need to provide for my husband?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> great.....
> Is there an available check list for all the documents that Ill need to provide for my husband?


I'm guessing you are applying for a spousal visa? What country is your husband in/from? Let me know if I'm incorrect regarding your visa type. 

Here's a general list of guidance for UKBA staff, it's worth a read if you have a few hours. Not all of it is applicable to you but will give you an idea of what they are looking for:

UK Border Agency | Chapter 8 - Appendix FM (family members)

Here is the application form VAF4A:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/vaf4a.pdf

And here's a general list from UKBA for the supporting documents you should be providing:

UK Border Agency | Documents required

These don't include the financial requirement documents, which are their own list in and of themselves. Those come from you, though, as the sponsor.

Here's the document from UKBA regarding financial requirement:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

thats right spouse visa.... thanks for all ur help....


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

how about su07 form?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> thats right spouse visa.... thanks for all ur help....


Anytime! The most important thing for the spousal visa is that you (the sponsor) meets the financial requirement of an annual salary of £18,600 and that your relationship is genuine. As long as you meet those criteria and fill out your form 100% (including supporting documents), you should be in the clear. Good luck!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> how about su07 form?


It's only recently that we're finding that UKBA is asking for these forms to be completed, and generally when the applicant is from a third-world country. There's no harm in getting it filled out and included, though "officially" it's not required. Not a bad idea, though!


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

i only earn 15,500 but i have cash savings.... our relationship is most definitely genuine.... i have my fingers crossed and hoping nothing will change anytime soon as ill apply in july....


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

is it meant to be filled out by myself the sponsor or the applicant?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> i only earn 15,500 but i have cash savings.... our relationship is most definitely genuine.... i have my fingers crossed and hoping nothing will change anytime soon as ill apply in july....


Keep in mind that cash savings need to be over £16,000 before UKBA will consider them yes? 

If you only earn £15,500 you will need £23,750 untouched in a bank account for at least 6 months to qualify. 

Formula that UKBA uses is £16,000 + (shortfall ie. £3100) x 2.5 (duration of the visa) = the amount you need. 

If you need more clarification on using savings to meet the financial requirement, see section 9 of Annex FM 1.7 here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

And the application is meant to be filled out by the applicant, in this case, your husband.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

yes, im meant to say the su07 form?by myself sponsor or applicant?

thanks uve been really helpful


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> yes, im meant to say the su07 form?by myself sponsor or applicant?
> 
> thanks uve been really helpful


Oh, sorry! My bad. For SU-07 you, the sponsor, needs to sign it.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Oh, sorry! My bad. For SU-07 you, the sponsor, needs to sign it.


thanx


----------

